# 2.5gal Pressure pot from HB Freight



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Have anyone use this stuff? I'm thinking about hook it up to graco pressure roller and gun. Either that I use it as AAA or HVLP. It also said great for texture but I don't know what kind of gun to use with. Here the link
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-gallon-pressure-paint-tank-66839.html

Also a HVLP kit w/ air/fluid hose and now all I need is AAA gun and texture gun.
http://www.harborfreight.com/air-siphon-spray-gun-kit-96367.html


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.warwick-sprayguns.com/898H.htm

http://www.warwick-sprayguns.com/891H.htm

http://www.warwick-sprayguns.com/891H.htm

http://www.warwick-sprayguns.com/894H.htm

Send them an email for dealer location info.

http://www.warwick-sprayguns.com/enduser.htm


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting the Harbor Freight link  Just what I needed to buy tonight.....more tools :whistling2: I checked out the 2 1/2 gal pot then made the mistake of brousing around


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I just bought a cup gun from HFT last week for painting modern masters metallic paints on some brackets, great gun for a job doesn't need a fff. I got my scaffold with a 20% discount. I also got a generator for a job I needed temp power. I get stuff at HFT all the time, every time i go to the store I'm there for a few hours looking around, i bought this for cabinet touch ups and this just for the hell of it. its a fun store


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I can walk around there for hours myself. Not a bad buy on the scaffold. Like half the price of a Perry.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

My compressor is too small to handle Warwick gun. I'm only using twin-tank Rigid w/ about [email protected] and will need half of that just to run the pot.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Thanks for posting the Harbor Freight link  Just what I needed to buy tonight.....more tools :whistling2: I checked out the 2 1/2 gal pot then made the mistake of brousing around


I also hated 99 cent store. I never be able to spend just 99 cent there.


----------

